# Peach Snapps??



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

We went into a restaurant in the past few days and forgot to ask what the peach snapps was called !

It was so refreshing, but not a clear spirit, a cloudy one..told us it was traditional (was free for us).....anyone got any ideas?

Thanks
RED


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Could have been Zivania. Its mostly clear, I think but I've seen one being handed out in the market that wasn't.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks for that..will look when i get out there..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Peach Schnapps is made by Sterna winery in Kathikas, just outside paphos.


----------

